# Rugby has shaggy shetlands for $67



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

they appear to have saddle shoulders. they also have elbow patches, which I'm ambivalent about. anyone care to comment on the quality of Rugby knitwear?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's the link to what Jake's mentioned:

https://www.rugby.com/shop/item.aspx?productId=4465774&categoryId=3372179&cp=3138868

I have some Rugby sweaters, and they've held up pretty well for me. All in all, decent quality for the price, but certainly not the quality of J. Press or O'Connell's.

You should note, however, that Rugby's stuff is almost always quite slim fitting. If you like a fuller fitting Shaggy Dog, this is not the sweater for you.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish they didn't have the elbow patches. I still may pick one up, but just 1.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

hookem, I saw a post that claimed there was an additional 15% discount for e-mail addresses with .edu at the end. 

I agree that the elbow patches seem a bit out of place on such a lightweight piece, but the lone garment that I've worn out an elbow on is a lambswool sweater, so they might be on to something.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> hookem, I saw a post that claimed there was an additional 15% discount for e-mail addresses with .edu at the end.
> 
> I agree that the elbow patches seem a bit out of place on such a lightweight piece, but the lone garment that I've worn out an elbow on is a lambswool sweater, so they might be on to something.


Rugby always has 15% off for .edu's, and it's awesome, good reminder (I've forgotten before). I've definitely worn out a couple of sweater elbows in the past, but I kind of prefer the reinforced elbow patches on sweaters (same color/material). But, with Rugby's fit and the discounts, these are definitely a good buy.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I was finally lured to the Rugby website for the first time by this thread. I'm an old coot I realize. My first impression was an idea for a SNL skit: "The Village People Take Over J Press". Now come on...before anybody starts getting crazy--_I'm only kidding._


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Rugby is surprisingly well made when you consider its audience. It is always made with better materials and construction than its competitors and consistently on par with some of the better blue-label offerings. They're definately slim, but that's about the only criticism I could level at them.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

I was just at Nordstrom's and they were selling completely nondescript Gant shetlands for $185, so for once I have to say ol' Ralph is pretty reasonable.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Like I said, I wish they didn't have the elbow patches. I still ordered two, which will be early Christmas presents . I like their sizing, it allows me to get the large, which is long enough in the body and arms, while still not being huge in the chest or waist. I have 1 other Rugby sweater and think the quality is actually pretty good. I'm expecting the same, and will be happy about it given the $65/sweater including tax and shipping (with 25% off and 15% off for being a student).


----------



## fashionboy (Jun 21, 2010)

The elbow patches so seem to be a bit contrived! That said, nice to see Shetlands out there!


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

It seems like it should be fairly easy to remove the elbow patches, if you are so inclined. I can't imagine it would be more difficult that removing embroidered logos, and there are instructions elsewhere on the forum about that. 

-k


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

kevinbelt said:


> It seems like it should be fairly easy to remove the elbow patches, if you are so inclined.


Exactly what I was thinking. Now, if only they had a larger color selection


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Would they really come off, easily and without lasting mark?


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Would they really come off, easily and without lasting mark?


I can't speak as to how easily they would come off, but (if you're careful) I doubt it would leave any marks. Wool (especially the shaggy kind) is great at hiding tiny mistakes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've taken them off and there was no marking left at all. The color was a deep grass green. I have the patches in my closet junk drawer in case they ever have to go back on.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, cool. Depending on fit when these 2 come in, perhaps I'll end up with a few more eventually. I have a feeling the sizing will be a lot better for me than the LL Bean shetlands, but I hope to try both.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I scored last year from Rugby. I got a pure shetland shawl collar cardigan with leather buttons and leather elbow patches. Its such a quality piece that is could be worn in lieu of a tweed odd jacket. It was going for like $180 and I snagged it for $90 w/ shipping. They brought it back this year but I think to cut costs they dropped the elbow patched. I know it is not J.Press but it is pretty nice. Any advice on how to stop shetland from pilling?


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

I picked up one of the Rugby sweaters and it's really nice. There's nothing on the label about the wool being Shetland, so I assume it's not, but it's incredibly soft, much softer than a Press shaggy, with a nice loose weave, and it has just the right amount of shagginess. They run trim, a M is 21" pit-to-pit, but I expected that with Rugby.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got mine in today. I really like them. I may have to pick up a few other colors when they go on deeper sale.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

OK so I've worn mine twice and it's pilling like crazy. Still love the fit and the softness of the wool, but if pilling bothers you you'll probably want to stick to other (more expensive) options.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this thread is old, but Rugby has these for sale for $49.99 now.

https://www.rugby.com/shop/item.aspx?pid=11807484&catid=3138868.3372179&tempid=rugbyColor


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Might try and stack that with the student discount and see what happens.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

The student discount didn't work for me, but I used code BZR24415 to get 10% off, which after tax and shipping led to a total cost of $54 for one sweater.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The student discount just recently turned into "only for full priced items." It was a nice 2 year run, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TLS24 said:


> I know this thread is old, but Rugby has these for sale for $49.99 now.
> 
> https://www.rugby.com/shop/item.aspx?pid=11807484&catid=3138868.3372179&tempid=rugbyColor


Seems a nice sweater, for the price asked!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Seems a nice sweater, for the price asked!


It is. I picked up two. Construction seems solid. As others have pointed out, it is substantially cooler than the shaggy dog--which is a considerable benefit to those of us in the Great State Of Texas.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

May have to try one of these as well, since the Bean shetlands appear to be sold out again. I see from the older posts that the elbow patches may be removed easily....has anyone else tried this? I s'pose one or two of these will be my quick fix until Press discounts their Shaggies more (just can't justify $135 a sweater just yet!)


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

smujd said:


> It is. I picked up two. Construction seems solid. As others have pointed out, it is substantially cooler than the shaggy dog--which is a considerable benefit to those of us in the Great State Of Texas.


Thanks for the enabling! I read, and re-read this thread, visited the Rugby site a couple of times, all the while wondering whether I'd die of heat stroke wearing a Shetland. Looks like I'd better grab one.

best,
Mike


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

my19 said:


> Thanks for the enabling! I read, and re-read this thread, visited the Rugby site a couple of times, all the while wondering whether I'd die of heat stroke wearing a Shetland. Looks like I'd better grab one.
> 
> best,
> Mike


MIke,

I wore one all day yesterday with a polo and jeans. Not too warm, not too cold--just right.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

How do they fit. I'm 6'4" 260lbs. XXL?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> How do they fit. I'm 6'4" 260lbs. XXL?


That's a XXL. I'm 6'4" and 220lbs and the large is very trim on me--another 5 lbs and I'd need an XL.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

They're on sale at an additional 25% off for $42 with shipping/tax and with code BZRR4141.


----------



## txelen (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and 188#. Would a Large fit me right, or would the sleeves be a little short?


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 6'0" and 180 with a 34" sleeve and the Large fit me fine.


----------

